# Type me based on pic



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Estj/entj.


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

What's with those lips?

ENTJ


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Neuroticon said:


> What's with those lips?
> 
> ENTJ


Is there something wrong with them? That's how I was born. You are being very rude sir.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

ESFP ? Don't trust me on this. It's probably, no, very,very likely me not you who is wrong. I'm very tired so I'll use that as an excuse.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Entj.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Se-user probably.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

ESTP look-wise. XNTJ vibe-wise. I sense Ni, Te, Se most..for some reason I feel you're more introverted, so _perhaps _INTJ :kitteh:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

C.C said:


> ESTP look-wise. XNTJ vibe-wise. I sense Ni, Te, Se most..for some reason I feel you're more introverted, so _perhaps _INTJ :kitteh:


I'm actually very bold and extroverted but I do enjoy being inside my head an awful lot as well.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Esfp.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

ENTJ. 

Also holy crap you are pretty! If you ever want to trade hair I'm game roud:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> ENTJ.
> 
> Also holy crap you are pretty! If you ever want to trade hair I'm game roud:


Thank you so much.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

@L'Enfant Terrible

Which one describes you the most?


* *





*Ti as creative function in ILE (ENTp; Don Quixote) and SLE (ESTp; Zhukov)* - likes to deliver long, detailed, creative explanations, excellent teacher or instructor, "I will explain for as long as they will listen, until I'm 100% sure that everyone understood everything." Asking him a question sometimes you will be listening to an answer for hours. Sometimes he simply looks for someone to speak about his understanding of something (escaping such a situation can be difficult, unless one tells him so directly).

Something similar can be observed with objective logic, Te, as a second function, but here the emphasis is not on providing facts but rather on others gaining an understanding. For this reason, at times his explanations are simplified and delivered as if for little children. Such person is constantly looking for an audience with questions, but he explains material not in terms of knowledge, but from the standpoint of how he understands it, that is more lucidly and meticulously. He may gravitate towards a field where something has not been studied and understood before, may start exploring unknown for him spheres in which he has no qualifications, since this will allows him to develop and expand the scope of "understanding", which is very tempting for Ti as creative function.





* *





*Te as leading function in LSE (ESTj; Shtirlitz) and LIE (ENTj; Jack London)* - this person is very confident in his own knowledge. He lives by external rules or "charter" that he has thought up himself. He imposes his vision of the correct "order of things" in external situations and is conservative in this vision (his assessment of who should be doing what, etc.). Everything must be in its place; moving anything makes him want to put it back where it belongs. Has a strong notion of "my territory", of "ownership". Those who create a mess on his territory irritate him - everyone should know their place. Does not seek to change this status quo. If one asks why something should be done in this way and not another, he will reply that this is just how things are done without giving any reasons for it.

It is as if he lives by that which he creates in the environment with his own hands; any changes made to this are seen as attempts to change his person. Once he has learned a certain rule, he will follow it throughout his life (2x2=4). Existing order must remain unchanged; if it is replaced by a new one, for him it is worse by default. Restoring order on his territory is self-affirming for him. He is well versed in the rules, the order of things: if you wish to get something done, he can tell you how you should act, which order or sequence of steps you should undertake, where you should go, what documents you should bring, etc. He knows how to assemble and disassemble anything and is confident in his ability to do so. Can spend hours with a soldering iron and parts, taking apart complex mechanisms. “If in my world there are stable and invariable rules and order, then I can live. If not, then I don't exist.” On his own territory, he acts as the boss and does not tolerate opposition. If his notion of territory is more widely delineated, his control may be extended to anyone who is on it. 

Their home is their fortress. If you try to explain something to him, sooner or later he will say "I got it" and interrupt you since he doesn't aim to attain an understanding. They are interested in facts of objective reality - these are not to be understood, but rather memorized, learned, evaluated, and implemented. For example, if one wishes to assemble and disassemble vacuum cleaner, there is no need to understand but only to remember how to do it, which part goes where. If the facts of his objective view of the world are changed, this irritates him, because he will need time to reevaluate and rebuild. His main criteria of activity is objective benefit that can be achieved. Living with such a person on his own territory can be done only in accordance to his rules, and sometimes he attempts to extend them to nearby territories, as expansion of borders is viewed as a useful activity from point of view that a person lives by this, meaning that by this expansion he will "exist" in even greater extent. To go elsewhere, to someone else's territory, and start dictating who is supposed to do what or how something should be done is fairly typical for him. Communicating with such person there is a persistent impression that he is always in the archetype of the boss - he likes to give orders even if he has not been empowered to it: "take this shovel, you will go dig up potatoes". He does not like those who spend their time irrationally and unproductively. He likes to confirm the factual basis of anyone's argument.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

westlose said:


> @L'Enfant Terrible
> 
> Which one describes you the most?
> 
> ...


both but a bit more of the latter.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> both but a bit more of the latter.


Ti and Te are hard to tell apart, since they are both logical functions.

*1st option :*


* *





* Description of Te from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*

*Black (extroverted) logic Te*

Perceives information about animate and inanimate objects' physical activity, deeds, and actions/activities. This perception provides the ability to make sense of what is going on. It defines the awareness of and ability or inability to think up ways of doing things, distinguish rational actions from irrational ones, and the ability or inability to direct others' work.

When this element is in the leading position, the individual has the ability to plan his and others' work, understand the logicalness and illogicalness of processes, and correct the work activities of other people in accordance with this understanding. And the ability to apply personally and convey to others the most rational ways of doing things.
*Wikisocion description of Te*

Extroverted logic, or Symbol p.gif, is an rational, extroverted, and dynamic IM element. It is also referred to as Te, P, algorithmic logic, practical logic, or black logic.

Extroverted logic deals with the external activity of objects, i.e the how, what and where of events, activity or work, behavior, algorithms, movement, and actions.

The how, what and where of events would be the external activity of events, activity or work would be the external activity of a machine or individual(s) and algorithms describe the external activity of objects.

Since Te perceives objective, factual information outside the subject (external activity) and analyzes the rationale and functionality of what is happening or being done or said. "Quality" to a Te type is how well an object performs the functions for which it was made. A Te type can judge a person to be "effective" if he is able to achieve his purposes without wasting any energy or producing unwanted side effects. So Te types basically evaluate people and things using the same criteria.
*Te as a base (1st) function (LIE and LSE)*

Extroverted logic as base function is manifested as a need to accumulate factual information, also from external sources such as books, second-hand information, etc, on matters of personal interest or of professional activity. This also gives these types confidence on being well-informed on the same matters, which enables them to enter arguments related to them with confidence on their knowledge, which may come across as arrogance to others. Another manifestation is an evaluation of external reality - work activities, world events, finances, procedures, personal relationships, conversations - from the point of view of factual accuracy and "making sense" and efficiency. It leads to an inclination to be proactive in increasing the efficiency and reasonableness of the external world, as well as a sense of self-worth connected on being involved and productive in activities seen as useful, profitable, or that increase one's knowledge base. To give out information that the individual knows not to be factually accurate is disturbing and avoided as much as possible. 





* *





* Description of Ni from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*

*White (introverted) intuition Ni*

All processes take place in time; they have their roots in the past and their continuation in the future. Time is the correlation between events that follow each other. This perceptual element provides information about the sequence of events and people's deeds, about their cause and effect relationship, and about participants' attitudes towards this — that is, about people's feelings that these relationships engender.

Such an individual perceives information from without as feelings about the future, past, and present. For example, a sense of hurriedness, calmness, or heatedness, a sense of timeliness or prematureness, a sense of proper or improper life rhythm, a sense of impending danger or safety, anticipation, fear of being late, a sense of seeing the future, anxiety about what lies ahead, and so forth. At any given moment of one's life one has such a sense of time. One cannot live outside of time or be indifferent toward it. Thus, a certain sense of time is an integral part of the individual's psychological state at any given moment. This perceptual element defines a person's ability or inability to forecast and plan for the future, evade all sorts of troubles, avoid taking wrong actions, and learn from past experience.

When this element is in the leading position, the individual possesses innate strategic abilities and is able to choose the most optimal moments for different activities: when to give battle, if necessary, and when to avoid battle, when that would be more appropriate. Interaction in time might be interpreted as the ability to avoid collisions with objects and hence avoid objects' reflection within oneself. 

*Ni as a creative (2nd) function (EIE and LIE)*

The individual likes to predict the further development of the situations and topics that he is interested in. The individual applies his highly developed sense of vision not as an end in itself, but as a way of promoting the development of his more central interests and activities. 





* *





*Common social roles*

The entrepreneur or speculator who is constantly thinking of how to turn everything into money, yet continues to count pennies and make sacrifices even after he or she has become wealthy.
The job-hopper or independent contractor who is constantly changing jobs or locations in order to progress or out of a fear of stagnation, to the sacrifice of his personal life, which will be settled "some day".
The maverick politician or activist who defends positions politically unpalatable to the conventional wisdom of the time, either rising to power when his positions are later seen as correct, or remaining a niche politician with a limited number of followers.
The know-it-all windbag who has lots of information about many subjects, and helpfully or annoyingly is always ready to share it with those around him, equally ready to correct the erroneous remarks made by anyone else, always with pitiless courtesy. 





*2nd option :*


* *





* Description of Se from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*

*Black (extroverted) sensing Se*

Perceives information about what might be called objects' "kinetic energy" — for example, information about how organized/mobilized a person is, his physical energy and power, and his ability to make use of his willpower or position and exercise his will in opposition to others'. This perception implies the ability to tell what reserves of "kinetic energy" people have and how useful they can be in getting things done. It defines the individual's ability or inability to exercise his willpower and energy in opposition to the will and energy of other people.

When this element is in the leading position, the individual possesses exceptional personal force/will. He is a born organizer of anything. He has the ability to mobilize people to achieve a goal and is able to make use of and manage animate and inanimate objects. Is able to work with things (objects) and reproduce almost any objects based on available samples. This is a reflection of his ability to organize material. These people are known for their striving to materialize their will, energy, and power, and for their desire to impose their will on others.
*Wikisocion desription of Se*

Extroverted sensing (Se) is an extroverted, irrational, and static information element. It is also called Se, F, volitional sensing, or black sensing.

Se includes the ability to know how much power, force, or influence is latent or required.

Types that value Se are much more comfortable with direct behavior aimed at making an immediate impact. This may at times be perceived as abrasive, particularly by types who do not value Se. There is usually a competitive edge to this style of group interaction, resulting in a more intense atmosphere than that of introverted sensing Si-valuing quadras. They appreciate contemplating possibilities only if they feel like they stand to gain something from it, or it has a perceived potential impact on "the real world".

Unlike Si, which is about one's subjective sensory experience (how intense or enjoyable it is), Se is about achieving an object of desire. It gives one the ability to influence, bend, and push situations and people in order to achieve such an object, rather than to enjoy the situation one is in.
*Se as a base (1st) function (SLE and SEE)*

The individual feels at home among people who are actively doing something and interacting with each other directly (visibly), and is able to organize people, move them around as necessary, and guide them in achieving a specific goal. He or she likes obedience and even subservience in others, since it allows him to "make things happen" more effectively.

He is keenly aware of territorial conflicts and confrontational behavior occurring around him. He very quickly becomes confrontational when others try to make him move or get him to do something in an aggressive or confrontational way. He quickly recognizes when people are trying to get each other to do something or are trying to organize him for some purpose. He also spontaneously uses aggression to achieve his own goals.

He wants to make all decisions himself about what he will do, wear, eat, look like, etc., and resents any attempts by others to make these decisions for him. However, he is willing to make use of other peoples' ideas, advice, and creativity, as long as he plays the most visible role.

He enjoys testing his will in challenging situations and views life as a sort of obstacle course, full of adversity and challenges, that must be weathered and conquered. 







* *





* Ti as a creative (2nd) function (ILE and SLE)*

The individual easily generates logical systems and formulations to explain a set of phenomena that he has experienced or studied. However, these logical systems or explanations are not viewed as permanent or all-encompassing, but can be improved upon or even discarded as new experience and information is added. 





* *





*Common social roles *
The alpha male (or female) who is constantly preoccupied with his territory and social status, threats to that territory, and making sure everyone recognizes his leadership and status.
The challenger or revolutionary who rejects existing authority and organizational structures and tries to overturn them and establish his own system, or simply overturn them for fun without putting anything else in their place.
The rogue artist who revels in his or her own naughtiness, likes to shock and appall audiences, and doesn't take his own work too seriously. 




Well, if you are actually trying to find your type, I hope that it will help you.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

westlose said:


> Ti and Te are hard to tell apart, since they are both logical functions.
> 
> *1st option :*
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is helpful. But I am aware of what functions do. After a detailed analysis I have come to the conclusion that I am most likely a Te-dom (ENTJ). But who knows, MBTI is not exactly scientifical or objective.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Thank you. This is helpful. But I am aware of what functions do. After a detailed analysis I have come to the conclusion that I am most likely a Te-dom (ENTJ). But who knows, MBTI is not exactly scientifical or objective.


Well, I'm sorry I'm a bit out of subject. I've seen that you were typed as "Unknown personality" for a long time, so I wanted to help.

If I only do visual typing, I can say that you are ESTP or ENTJ, and here's why :

* You have sharp and penetratives eyes, which indicate Se. Ne users have naive eyes.
* Eyebrows are in "V", and it's often an Se indicator.
* Your face is expressionless and neutral, you are probably a thinker (Ti or Te).
* Your clothes makes me think that you are an extroverted sensor. You put a lot of effort.
* I feel a strong aura of willpower and confidence : Se and Te.

So yeah, ENTJ seems good, but ESTP is a good option too. But since I don't know much about you, except your pretty face, I cannot help you more.

We still don't know if visual typing is like you said "scientifical or objective", so it's hard to be sure about it. But Socionics is a good tool, reliable and objective, so I'm confindent about Socionics approach.

Bonus :
You make me think of this character, and she's most likely ENTJ. 

* *





Kiryuin Satsuki from Kill la Kill











I guess that you don't watch anime but whatever.


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

I would say ENTJ, but typing based on appearance isn't very reliable.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

melancholy said:


> I would say ENTJ, but typing based on appearance isn't very reliable.


It's not supposed to be reliable ( calling even professional MBTI tests reliable is preposterous since "typing" is a pseudo-science at best). It's meant to be fun though.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> .


 I missed this thread while an image of yourself was present. Can I see your image elsewhere so as to offer an opinion at this thread?


----------

